# Help, cat waking me up at 5am



## Helen Urie (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi - this has been a new thing over the last two weeks but at 5am every morning my cat is jumping on me and won't give up until I feed him. I am doing the whole ignoring him thing until 6.30am but I am currently like a zombie.

He's just over one year old. He is on 100% wet food (catz finefood purr). I'm giving him 4 pouches a day (recommended amount is 3). He is not overweight and vet said it was ok to give him more as he has lots of energy.

Current feeding schedule is 6.30am (killing me), 1pm, 7pm and 10pm (right before bedtime). 

I also play with him lots. Before work, someone comes in at lunchtime for 40 mins and between 7 and 10 in the evening I pretty much spoil him. So his energy should be burned.

I would be happy to feed him less regularly but even then he's chomping at the bit for more food.

I'm wondering if I should leave out some dry food at night?

Thoughts pls


----------



## Helen Urie (Jul 27, 2017)

oh and now he's fed he's fallen straight back to sleep


----------



## Yorkshirecats (Oct 5, 2016)

Hey- how about putting some in an autofeeder timed to release at about 4am?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with Yorkshirecats - an autofeeder with wet food in is a good idea.

The eight and a half hour gap between the 10 pm feed and the 6.30 pm is a bit too long I think. Particularly in cold weather, as cats use food to maintain their body temperature.

As he is fed at 7 pm he doesn't really need a big meal 3 hrs later at 10 pm. So maybe a snack at 10 pm and then a good size meal in an autofeeder to open at around 2.30 am. I wouldn't give him dry food as you may find he gets overweight, on top of the wet food.

4 pouches a day of Catz Finefood is 340 grams a day (as I recall the pouches are only 85 grams, not 100 grams) sounds right to me for his age and level of energy. My girls (small cats) were eating 350 grams of wet food a day at his age. My boys (big lads) were eating 400 grams a day at a similar age. Your cat still has a lot of growing to do, and as he is not overweight you can safely continue with the same amount, even give a bit more if he is very hungry.

This is the feeder I used for years for my cats :

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cat-Mate-C...-1&keywords=cat+mate+c20+automatic+pet+feeder


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

I agree, I've got one of these for Arthur https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...t+mate+c20&dpPl=1&dpID=51pYmMNxiHL&ref=plSrch. I use it on a weekend when I have a lie in and it works a treat 

Edited to say cross posted with @chillminx


----------



## Helen Urie (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions. Last night I put food in his timed feeder (for 4am) and I got a lie in til 7am.

Alot of people say they only feed their cat twice a day but I just don't think that will work with my one


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

That's good news Helen. Excellent 

I think cats who are fed only twice a day may manage OK if they are outdoor cats who can supplement their diet by hunting, and eating the prey they catch. When I was a kid that is what most people expected their cats to do, and possibly that's where the idea of feeding them twice a day came from.

In the wild it has been found small cats (the size of our domestic cats) eat up to 8 times a day, i.e. little but often. Their tummies are too small to eat great big meals. Two of my cats have IBD and I feed them a small meal every 4 or 5 hours and this includes a meal left in auto feeders over night. If I don't do this they suffer from too much acid in their tummies, and start vomiting their food.

My neighbour insists she only feeds her cats twice a day, however she also leaves dry food down all day for her cats to snack on, so in reality her cats are eating numerous times a day, LOL


----------



## Helen Urie (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks - very helpful. I remember Jackson Galaxy saying cats want food every 5 to 6 hrs, so makes sense 

I worked from home today and he's slept so much. I've been saying for ages that my cat sleeps so much less than normal cats (maybe 10 hrs a day). I think he's been staying awake waiting for food. He's also eaten his food slower today as opposed to inhaling it in 30 seconds.

Your knowledge on cats is insane!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks Helen


----------



## Helen Urie (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi everyone it seems Thurs night was a fluke. Since then he has woken me at 5am and has not touched the food in the timed feeder. I end up putting out fresh food for him but he's not rushing to eat that either. Does this mean it's just an attention thing and I need to ignore his bouncing around. For example he jumped on me at 5am today and I'm now awake typing this at 5.30am and he's gone back to sleep


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Possibly, or it may be he's not sure of the feeder.

Maybe use it during the day when you know he's hungry to be sure.


----------



## Helen Urie (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi Lea

It's been used multiple times before although admittedly I haven't witnessed the process as I have been out.

But I've been putting new food into his normal bowl when i see he hasn't eaten and he sniffs it and walks away.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

If you are sure he has enough to eat, try ignoring him when he wakes you too early. Doesn’t stop you from waking up, of course, but by and by he will learn the acceptable time.
My little girls woke me at 4.00 in the early days. But through getting no reaction to their advances on the one hand and a bright 'Good morning, my girls' at the right time they now know rather well at what time we get up. Until then they rest quietly in my bed or play in the living room.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with ChaosCat, if you have left food for him and he is ignoring it but still jumping on you at 5 am, then lie still and pretend to be asleep. It may take a few days for him to get the message but he will.


----------



## Helen Urie (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks everyone - wish me luck!


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Helen Urie said:


> Hi Lea
> 
> It's been used multiple times before although admittedly I haven't witnessed the process as I have been out.
> 
> But I've been putting new food into his normal bowl when i see he hasn't eaten and he sniffs it and walks away.


May seem an odd question, but how new to him is the new food? I assume you've seen him eat it?


----------



## Helen Urie (Jul 27, 2017)

sorry worded badly - when I find he hasn't eaten the food in the automatic feeder, I put fresh (not new) food into his bowl


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks for clarifying


----------



## Helen Urie (Jul 27, 2017)

So - I'm finally sleeping. Continued to leave food out and ignored him. He's now only waking me at 7am and is eating the food.

So he was hungry but also wanted attention. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Very good! Glad you succeeded.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2017)

That’s great, well done! I get up at 5am every day to feed the cats, but I go back to sleep for two hours and they do too with me. At first the younger one would drive me bonkers in that time, wanting to play. But now he sleeps happily (on my face almost!) after breakfast, then gets me up when its the right time - who needs alarm clocks when you have cats


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

That's excellent news Helen. Well done!


----------

